# just a few pics from today..



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

thought I would share 
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2333734730100568353zfTeGD?vhost=pets
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2212586230100568353jeTjVc?vhost=pets
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2303765450100568353muqiVd?vhost=pets


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I can't open them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

how about now? I can never get this picture posting right


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Awwww.  Your fantails are beauties too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Opened them. Beautiful pigeons!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

thankyou, they make lovely lawn ornaments too


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Such beautiful birds. The baby, adorable!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

*just a few more*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your birds are lovely, your babies are so cute, and the last one with the brown is beautiful. Looks like it's high time to clean those nest bowls.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

loved looking at your healthy flock! they all look nice and happy!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos and lovely pigeons, Lokota! Keep those pictures coming, please!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...lovely Pigeons all through...beautiful 'peepers', splendid..!


I especially like how the image here 

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2212586230100568353jeTjVc


Captures this Pigeon just having taken off...really shows this moment well which the human eye does not have time to savor otherwise.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

*some updates *


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

*few more*


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

*last but not least,wheres the food ??*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the new photos, Lokota! Lovely birds, loft, and property that you have there!

Terry


----------

